# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Verkalking van de ribben

## liesbeth

Hallo allemaal. 

Ik heb een dringende vraag en hoop dat er iemand is die me kan helpen hiermee. Bij mij is na maanden van pijn onder mijn linkerborst verkalking geconstateerd. Maanden heeft mijn huisarts gezegt dat het een ontstoken borstspier zou zijn maar uiteindelijk werd na rondgenonderzoek verkalking aan meerdere ribben geconstateerd. Het is een pijnlijke aangelegenheid en zou graag weten of er iets aan te doen is. Ik heb tot nu toe alleen mensen gehoord die verkalking in een schouder hebben. In de schouder word het kalk ook wel verwijderd begrijp ik maar aan de ribben ?? Het is erg pijnlijk bij bewegen. Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen. 
Sinds vorige week is er ook botontkalking geconstateerd na een dexa onderzoek. Het was 2.3 op het grafiek en dat blijkt ronduit erg slecht te zijn volgens de internist. Ik heb 20 buisjes bloed laten prikken en 24 uur urine op moeten vangen voor onderzoek. Naar aanleiding van die uitslag word beslist of ik gelijk tabletten krijg of dat ik nog een darm en een maagonderzoek moet krijgen. De internist vond de uitslag erg laag voor mij, ik ben 54 jaar en de botten zijn voor iemand van in de 70. Reageerd u a.u.b als u iets meer weet over verkaling van de ribben, ik hoop op reactie. 

Groetjes van Liesbeth.

----------


## Earth

Ik zou dringend verdergaan met onderzoeken voor dat het erger wordt. Echt helpen kan ik je niet doen maar het kan zijn dat die verkalking is begonnen omdat je een tekort aan calcium (melk) hebt of hebt gehad. Op het internet kon ik ook niet echt iets nuttig vinden maar zodra ik iets vind laat ik het je meteen weten!

----------


## jingo28

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw op deze site, heb mij gisteren pas geregistreerd, ik weet nog niet hoe ik zelf een nieuw onderwerp neer moet zetten, dus ik reageer hierop in de hoop dat iemand dit leest en mij verder kan helpen.

Ik heb ooit, lang geleden al een nierbekkenontsteking gehad waarbij er een echo werd gemaakt van mijn nieren en daardoor ook mijn ribben zichtbaar werden.
De uroloog zei toen dat ik verkalkte ribben had.
Ik heb nooit geweten wat dit inhoudt en er is ook geen huisarts die het weet.
Wel weet ik dat ik periodes met pijn heb en nu het in mijn maag en slokdarm even niet zo lekker voelt, heb ik ook weer pijn in mijn ribben en borstbeen,alleen de pijn die ik voel is nog nooit zo erg geweest als nu.
Ik ben er nu ook klaar mee en wil graag dat er iets aan gedaan wordt, of dat ik in ieder geval weet wat het inhoudt, verkalkte ribben.

Ik heb jouw verhaal gisteren gelezen en natuurlijk ook vervelend voor jou, maar voor mij was ik blij dat iemand anders het ook had en ik niet de enige ben.
Ik hoop dat je nog regelmatig op deze site kijkt en mijn verhaal leest en dat je voor mij advies of optie's hebt.

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jingo28

----------


## winter

> Hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben nieuw op deze site, heb mij gisteren pas geregistreerd, ik weet nog niet hoe ik zelf een nieuw onderwerp neer moet zetten, dus ik reageer hierop in de hoop dat iemand dit leest en mij verder kan helpen.
> 
> Ik heb ooit, lang geleden al een nierbekkenontsteking gehad waarbij er een echo werd gemaakt van mijn nieren en daardoor ook mijn ribben zichtbaar werden.
> De uroloog zei toen dat ik verkalkte ribben had.
> Ik heb nooit geweten wat dit inhoudt en er is ook geen huisarts die het weet.
> Wel weet ik dat ik periodes met pijn heb en nu het in mijn maag en slokdarm even niet zo lekker voelt, heb ik ook weer pijn in mijn ribben en borstbeen,alleen de pijn die ik voel is nog nooit zo erg geweest als nu.
> Ik ben er nu ook klaar mee en wil graag dat er iets aan gedaan wordt, of dat ik in ieder geval weet wat het inhoudt, verkalkte ribben.
> ...


verkalking is artrose, dit is naar mate je ouder word,botontkaking is de botmassa die vermindert, kan je elke week een speciale pil voor nemen en voedingssuplement met kalk,zijn twee heel verschillende aandoeningen,maar gemakkelijk te verhelpen.

grt winter :Wink:

----------


## jose klump

Kan de pijn van verkalkte ribben en borstbeen ook uitstralen naar middenrif en maag?
groetjes
jklump

----------


## mrbeanke

Ik heb al enige tijd een dikke bult (kalk) op mijn bostrkast in de midden, dokter zegd dat is kalk maar schrijft me niks voor, medicatie of verder onderzoeken, wat nu? kan je hieraan doodgaan en kan dit extreem verergeren?

----------

